# Milwaukee Magnetic Tape vs. Klien Magnetic Tape



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

The Klein tape measure is a Komelon. If you want the same tape but cheaper go to home depot and buy a Husky tape measure, also made by Komelon. Decent tape, not quite as long of a standout as a fatmax but the magnets stay in, been my go to tape for a couple years.

Don't know anything about the Milwaukee tape, I'd be interested to know who makes it. that pictures look OK.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Spotted a Hart tape the other day.


----------



## kyler_dorsey (Jul 4, 2013)

d-fi said:


> The Klein tape measure is a Komelon. If you want the same tape but cheaper go to home depot and buy a Husky tape measure, also made by Komelon. Decent tape, not quite as long of a standout as a fatmax but the magnets stay in, been my go to tape for a couple years.
> 
> Don't know anything about the Milwaukee tape, I'd be interested to know who makes that pictures look OK.


Have the 16' Husky tape and it is a very good tape for the price. It had the square magnets on the end. Lost one though. Still holds somewhat decent and the stand out is about 9 feet.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Better than both IMO. Made in the US. :thumbup:
http://www.ustape.com/servlet/-strse-CenterPoint-Products/Categories


----------



## SamoanThor (Oct 18, 2013)

I have the 40' husky myself, due to always setting floor boxes pre concrete and a small penis. But the only complaint I have is how thin it is and not having a standout past 7 foot. Magnets stay in and it cost about $20.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

SamoanThor said:


> I have the 40' husky myself, due to always setting floor boxes pre concrete and a small penis. But the only complaint I have is how thin it is and not having a standout past 7 foot. Magnets stay in and it cost about $20.



i thought everything was big in texas....


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have both. The milwaukee is definitely better built as far as toughness. The belt clip is supper strong. When I get into the truck it doesnt bend when it hits the arm rest. The klein has broken a few times. And getting klein to warranty it is a pain. Hope that helps. Also I think rhe standout on the Milwaukee is better.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

SamoanThor said:


> I have the 40' husky myself, due to always setting floor boxes pre concrete and a small penis. But the only complaint I have is how thin it is and not having a standout past 7 foot. Magnets stay in and it cost about $20.


Honesty points! :thumbup:


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

markore said:


> Honesty points! :thumbup:


Lol....nice. its on the internets now!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

d-fi said:


> Don't know anything about the Milwaukee tape, I'd be interested to know who makes it. that pictures look OK.


Probably Komeleon as well.


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

A guy I work with has it, and I really like it. It's shaped to fit exactly in your hand and not feel bulky at all. Also, the belt clip is rounded. I've found that the belt clip on the other brands wears out the pocket on my work pants.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I like the magnetic fatmax personally.

Magnets won't come out

http://www.amazon.com/STANLEY-FMHT33865-Fatmax-Magnetic-25-Feet/dp/B00AGYYQW8


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

Milwaukee is really making some solid hand tools, the tape measure especially!

My opinion on the Milwaukee tape,


----------



## SamoanThor (Oct 18, 2013)

TOOL_5150 said:


> i thought everything was big in texas....


I'm an import.


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

d-fi said:


> The Klein tape measure is a Komelon. If you want the same tape but cheaper go to home depot and buy a Husky tape measure, also made by Komelon. Decent tape, not quite as long of a standout as a fatmax but the magnets stay in, been my go to tape for a couple years.
> 
> Don't know anything about the Milwaukee tape, I'd be interested to know who makes it. that pictures look OK.


Grainger says that the Milwaukee tapes' country of origin is China.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm not a big fan for magnetic tapes. They work decent in high ceilings unless you hook the wrong area at the height of your span. And for steel stud work, no way.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I prefer my old Stanley US made tape measures...


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

jeffmoss26 said:


> I prefer my old Stanley US made tape measures...


Now they are just "Assembled in the USA with global components" on a high speed assembly machine. There isn't much meaning to "Made in USA" anymore.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

MTW said:


> Now they are just "Assembled in the USA with global components" on a high speed assembly machine. There isn't much meaning to "Made in USA" anymore.


I more common occurrence, which can not sustain itself as we will have no jobs left, and consumers will have no money... crazy world


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

I checked them both out last night and ended up with the Milwaukee. 9ft stand out. Has an over sized hook on the end of the tape I like it. The magnets are decently strong (will hold the weight of the tape when hung upside down). I felt the Milwaukee was an awesome tool and will hold together great. If not it has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

headrec said:


> I checked them both out last night and ended up with the Milwaukee. 9ft stand out. Has an over sized hook on the end of the tape I like it. The magnets are decently strong (will hold the weight of the tape when hung upside down). I felt the Milwaukee was an awesome tool and will hold together great. If not it has a lifetime warranty.


I went Milwaukee as well. 26ft/8m. Great design and well built. My only gripe is the magnet. I checked out 3-4 tapes and 1 of them had a weak magnet. 2 were fine, the one I bought was super strong. I love the finger stop and the oversized hook.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

headrec said:


> Hey
> 
> I have the Kolbalt magnetic tape. Lifetime warranty but I seem to lose the magnets on a very regular basis so decided to try something else.
> 
> ...


I love my Milwaukee tape. The nylon covered tape works great and is a lot more durable than the plain painted metal. The finger spot to hold the tape is awesome and it has a metal stop to keep it from hitting your finger.

My only complaint is the belt clip which is very stiff, done so it doesn't fall off when clipped on but it does make it difficult to clip on in the first place.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

pudge565 said:


> My only complaint is the belt clip which is very stiff, done so it doesn't fall off when clipped on but it does make it difficult to clip on in the first place.


I wear a tape measure holder on my belt. I've worn out soooo many pockets from tape measures.


----------



## steve134 (Apr 5, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> I wear a tape measure holder on my belt. I've worn out soooo many pockets from tape measures.


get one of these http://www.bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=5026&type=


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> I wear a tape measure holder on my belt. I've worn out soooo many pockets from tape measures.


Fastcap speedclip?


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

steve134 said:


> get one of these http://www.bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=5026&type=


I like how extremely simple that is, good idea. I will have to invest into it!:thumbsup:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

The Milwaukee is a nice tape measure but for standout it'll can't match the FatMax. I don't care for the magnetic ones as if you put them in your pouch they'll pull out wire staple, screws, or what ever metal objects you happen to have there. I tried a few of the Kleins but their magnets don't stay put.


----------

